# Any experience with run-flat winter tires on 3-series?



## Seppo (May 12, 2014)

I did not find anything on search, but perhaps this has been discussed and I missed it.

I am looking for feedback from anybody who has used run-flat winter tires, especially on a 3-series.

I am considering both run-flat and non-RFT winter tires, in my previous cars I always did minus-one sizing and Nokian ice-and-snow tires (Hakkapeliitta RSi, R, and the current R2) with great results.

Nokian makes a run-flat Hakka R2 in OEM size 225/50-17, but not in minus-one 215/60-16. For this car I might consider sticking with the lower/wider tire to retain RFT, or go minus-one and carry a slime kit and take my chances.

Just wondered if anybody has tried RFT winter tires, and how did they work out for you?

Thanks!


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

i've had runflat winters on my e90s and F30

i've had good luck with bridgestone and dunlops.
in stock plus sizing ( add 5 to the aspect ratio) i havent noticed any additional harshness, the taller sidewall helps alot. similar durability as well.

winter is the one time i dont want to be jacking up the car at the side of the road in the snow.


----------



## ramblinman (Jun 14, 2007)

I have Bridgestone Blizzak, LM-22 winter tires. I downsized from the staggered 18" tires to 17" tires and wheels. Traction is much worse on dry pavement. They are still pretty stiff on bad pavement. Noise is high. I plan to replace them with Michelin Alpin winter tires. They have both RFT and Non RFT versions. 

I have had bad luck with the summer tires. Both front tires developed bubbles and had to be replaced. I also bent a rim hitting a pothole on I-95 at 70 mph. Never had a problem with the RFT Blizzaks. The smaller rim has more tire to protect it.


----------



## Seppo (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.

ramblinman, were your Blizzak's run-flats I presume? I have never liked Blizzaks after owning a few sets, they wear out fast, handle really poorly on dry roads, and like you said, noisy. In my driving conditions I need studless ice and snow tires, so Nokian Hakka R2 and Michelin x-ice xi3 are the way to go, the Blizzak LM-22 and Alpins are performance winter tires more suitable for easier winter conditions and occasional snowfalls. The hazards of living on a farm in the mountains.

Still not sure whether to get non-run-flat 215/60-16, or try the Nokian 225/50-17 run-flats. Seems to me the low profile 50-series tires would not perform as well, but maybe someone has experience that says otherwise.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Seppo said:


> Seems to me the low profile 50-series tires would not perform as well, but maybe someone has experience that says otherwise.


The sidewall height is irrelevant when it comes to snow traction. However, the width of the tires can play a role in loose snow and slush traction. 225 width tires are not too wide for effective winter traction.


----------



## Seppo (May 12, 2014)

Gary, thanks for the response. Yes, the width difference between 225 and 215 probably doesn't matter much for traction alone. But maybe 60-series taller sidewall would be more pothole resistant, better cushioning of frost heaves and slab dividers, it always seemed that way with my non-runflat tires when I did minus-one sizing. Hope I'm not overthinking it. Once I decide which size, will be placing a wheel order with Tire Rack, probably four Rials.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I would agree that taller tires would be more resistant to damage from rough roads that often go hand in hand with a bad winter season.


----------



## ramblinman (Jun 14, 2007)

Seppo said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> ramblinman, were your Blizzak's run-flats I presume? I have never liked Blizzaks after owning a few sets, they wear out fast, handle really poorly on dry roads, and like you said, noisy. In my driving conditions I need studless ice and snow tires, so Nokian Hakka R2 and Michelin x-ice xi3 are the way to go, the Blizzak LM-22 and Alpins are performance winter tires more suitable for easier winter conditions and occasional snowfalls. The hazards of living on a farm in the mountains.
> 
> Still not sure whether to get non-run-flat 215/60-16, or try the Nokian 225/50-17 run-flats. Seems to me the low profile 50-series tires would not perform as well, but maybe someone has experience that says otherwise.


The Blizzaks I have are RFT. I bought the tires and rims from Tirerack with the tires mounted. I will stay with the RFT winter tires for safety reasons because my wife drives the car. She would not be able to change a flat or use a sealant and inflator. We have AAA, but I don't want her stranded on the side of the road waiting for AAA. We pick up nails from time to time on all of our cars, but I haven't had a blowout for 45 years. It's possible to get a cut in an RFT if you hit a pothole, but so far I've just had bubbles. I think the thicker stiffer sidewalls give you more protection against a blowout. I also had a different set of Blizzaks for my wife's minivan and they were fine. Not sure why the LM-22's became so noisy. Winter tires are noisier, but these are really loud.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have used Dunlop Winter Sport 3D run-flats, size 225/45R17, for several seasons and have been happy with them. I would prefer a slightly taller sidewall for durability--I've had my share of bubbles from the Northeast's roads--but minus-sizing is not an option as smaller wheels will not clear the brakes on a 335.

I had Blizzaks the first winter with car and hated them. The Dunlops have a better ride, are much quieter and are less greasy on dry pavement when temperatures are above freezing. Overall I find them better-suited to the highly variable conditions of a NJ winter.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

I have used Blizzak LM-25 225/45-17 RFTs on my 2011 335d for two winters, 2012 and 2013. I liked them fine. I have a rather heavily modified suspension. During warmer part of the year, I have used 235/40-18 Michelin PSS and Nitto Motivo tires. Both have been fine, but for me at least the PSS were clearly the superior tire for the track and the long haul. Daily around town I think I like the Motivos better.


----------



## After Hours (Nov 30, 2013)

I just ordered a set of Pirelli P Zero RFT snow tires. From what I could gather, the tires that perform best on ice and snow drop to mediocre performance on wet or dry roads. This best snow tire group included the Michelin Xice X3, Bridgestone Blizzak, and Nokian Hakkepelita. All-season tires are mediocre on ice and snow (which is not bad) and very good in the wet and dry roads that are more common, even in the winter--although that does you no good if you can't get past the one really bad spot on your drive. In between these two groups are the Michelin Alpin PA 2 and PA 3 and the Pirelli P Zero, which are better than all-season tires on snow and ice and better than Xice etc. group on wet and dry roads. For my purposes they were the best compromise. I ordered the Pirellis because I could get them as runflats and in a size to fit my F31. Since I bought my first BMW in 1968 I have had only one tire failure, but that was 3 years ago. So, my head said that tire failure is extremely rare and my gut said, get the runflats and play it safe.


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

Seppo said:


> I did not find anything on search, but perhaps this has been discussed and I missed it.
> 
> I am looking for feedback from anybody who has used run-flat winter tires, especially on a 3-series.
> 
> ...


I ran Dunlop DSST run flat winter tires on both of my 335i E90s. Great tire on 17 inch Rial wheels. In fact I have a set ready to go to anyone who needs them as I am now searching for a winter tire and wheel solution for my M235i.


----------



## andr3wpd (Sep 6, 2014)

Timely thread. I am in Michigan and plan on acquiring a winter set for my 2011 328ix wagon. I have come across some 17" OE 3-series rims (Style 285) to use for my winter set and have decided to go with Run-Flats. I have been reading pros and cons and am not sure which tire best suits my needs. I will have to deal with rural, unpaved roads that get alot of snow but the majority of my driving is on pretty well maintained roads and freeways. Yes, we can get a foot at a time so definitely need something that can plow thru the snow and ice but want to be able to deal with dry/wet conditions as well. Looking at tirerack.com I have a handful of choices:

Bridgestone Blizzak LM-25 RFT
Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D DSST RunOnFlat
Michelin Primacy Alpin PA3 ZP
Pirelli Winter Sottozero 3 Run Flat

Thanks in advance
Andrew


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

andr3wpd said:


> Timely thread. I am in Michigan and plan on acquiring a winter set for my 2011 328ix wagon. I have come across some 17" OE 3-series rims (Style 285) to use for my winter set and have decided to go with Run-Flats. I have been reading pros and cons and am not sure which tire best suits my needs. I will have to deal with rural, unpaved roads that get alot of snow but the majority of my driving is on pretty well maintained roads and freeways. Yes, we can get a foot at a time so definitely need something that can plow thru the snow and ice but want to be able to deal with dry/wet conditions as well. Looking at tirerack.com I have a handful of choices:
> 
> Bridgestone Blizzak LM-25 RFT
> Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D DSST RunOnFlat
> ...


I swear by the Dunlops. BTW with a foot of snow you won't go anywhere with any tire since you don't have enough ground clearance.


----------



## andr3wpd (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks Rich. Going with the Dunlop 3D DSST's. Gary was super helpful over email. Giving up some snow traction to keep a bit of driving pleasure while traversing cleared roads but wanted RFTs at end of the day. Hopefully the xDrive plus these Dunlops does the trick. We'll see if I should have gone with a studless snow/ice when the snow starts to hit! 

Great forum, thanks lads.

Andrew


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

andr3wpd said:


> Thanks Rich. Going with the Dunlop 3D DSST's. Gary was super helpful over email. Giving up some snow traction to keep a bit of driving pleasure while traversing cleared roads but wanted RFTs at end of the day. Hopefully the xDrive plus these Dunlops does the trick. We'll see if I should have gone with a studless snow/ice when the snow starts to hit!
> 
> Great forum, thanks lads.
> 
> Andrew


You now have the perfect setup for your car and you will be nearly unstoppable in the winter.


----------



## FullyAutoMatix (Mar 15, 2014)

Grappling with the same issue here, thanks for the useful info on this thread.
I have a 328i M Sport with a staggered setup, 225-45-18/ 255-40-18. Planning to scale down to 225-50-17 for winter, stick with run flats . Looking for balance of performance and winter grip, so I guess its the Michelin Pilot Alpin PA2 ZP or the Pirelli Winter Sottozero Serie II Run Flat. Cant see a run flat Dunlop SP Winter Sport 4D on tire rack for this size.

Any thoughts or comments appreciated. ( and yes, I have searched and read a lot of the forum posts!).

Also which Rials are recommended, I see a whole series of choices. New car, am willing to splurge!

Thanks,
FAM


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

FullyAutoMatix said:


> Grappling with the same issue here, thanks for the useful info on this thread.
> I have a 328i M Sport with a staggered setup, 225-45-18/ 255-40-18. Planning to scale down to 225-50-17 for winter, stick with run flats . Looking for balance of performance and winter grip, so I guess its the Michelin Pilot Alpin PA2 ZP or the Pirelli Winter Sottozero Serie II Run Flat. Cant see a run flat Dunlop SP Winter Sport 4D on tire rack for this size.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments appreciated. ( and yes, I have searched and read a lot of the forum posts!).
> ...


Are you looking at the right 17" tire size? What year is your 328i?


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

FullyAutoMatix said:


> Grappling with the same issue here, thanks for the useful info on this thread.
> Also which Rials are recommended, I see a whole series of choices. New car, am willing to splurge!
> 
> Thanks,
> FAM


You can have my perfect Rial Salernos for half price.


----------



## FullyAutoMatix (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes 17 inch winter tires for my 2014 328i RWD M Sport.


----------

